# Badal Visits Dera Beas



## dalbirk (May 22, 2009)

*Badals visit Dera Beas 
**Tribune News Service*​

Amritsar, May 21
Chief Minister Parkash Singh Badal, Sukhbir Singh Badal, Deputy Chief Minister and president, Shiromani Akali Dal, his wife Harsimrat Kaur Badal, MP, and Bikram Singh Majithia, former minister, Public Relations, yesterday paid a quiet visit to Dera Beas, 40 km from here. 
They remained in the dera for 40 minutes. This is for the first time the patron, the president and senior leaders of the Shiromani Akali Dal visited the dera. 
Mediamen were not allowed to enter the dera during the visit of the Akali leaders. Their visit after Lok Sabha elections assumes significance. The dera of Beas does not take an active part in elections. Dera Beas has influence among voters in the region.
Earlier, then PPCC acting president Mohinder Singh Kaypee had announced that the Dera Beas had promised to support the Congress in the Lok Sabha elections, but nothing was on record.
​


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 22, 2009)

Badal is a Radha Soami for sure....he gave away 400 Hectares to Beas dera in Chandigarh...


----------



## kds1980 (May 22, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Badal is a Radha Soami for sure....he gave away 400 Hectares to Beas dera in Chandigarh...




Badal is a typical politician that's why he goes to everyone for votes.If he does not do these things then there is hardly any chance for survival in punjab politics.

People of punjab now don't even care for sikhi or sikh appearance.Just look at the faces
of MPs of punjab of Rahul gandhi's youth brigade which he prepared on experimental basis
except Raninder singh none of them is keshdhari and majority of them won.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 22, 2009)

kds1980 said:


> Badal is a typical politician that's why he goes to everyone for votes.If he does not do these things then there is hardly any chance for survival in punjab politics.
> 
> People of punjab now don't even care for sikhi or sikh appearance.Just look at the faces
> of MPs of punjab of Rahul gandhi's youth brigade which he prepared on experimental basis
> except Raninder singh none of them is keshdhari and majority of them won.



KDS ji,

Maybe thats because the BadalBJP side didnt have any worthwhile "keshadharee sikhs" either.. Badal has completely DESTROYED ALL PANTHIC Traditional Akalis...
useless idiots like vinod khanna....in Kapurthalakhadoor seat BOTH Akali and INC had Keshadharree sikh candidates..Jathedar Ajnala won...but he hasnt ever visited his constituency or ever done anything good...its clear the badals won due to PREMI VOTES ONLY. PREMIS are a sub branch of the Radha soami Beas.


----------



## kds1980 (May 22, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> KDS ji,
> 
> Maybe thats because the BadalBJP side didnt have any worthwhile "keshadharee sikhs" either.. Badal has completely DESTROYED ALL PANTHIC Traditional Akalis...
> useless idiots like vinod khanna....in Kapurthalakhadoor seat BOTH Akali and INC had Keshadharree sikh candidates..Jathedar Ajnala won...but he hasnt ever visited his constituency or ever done anything good...its clear the badals won due to PREMI VOTES ONLY. PREMIS are a sub branch of the Radha soami Beas.



Gyani ji

Its not the question of Whether Akali/BJP have worthwhile keshdharee candidate or not.Its question of acceptance.In India all Women politicians wear Sari or Salwaar kameez and many men politicians wear traditional dresses to show people how indianised they are.Priyanka Gandhi always tie saris of Indira In Uttar pradesh but in delhi she has no problem wearing western dresses.Congress youth candidates know that there non keshdhari image is not going to harm their votes that's why they are non keshdharee's.

As far as badal is concerned I don't beleive that Badal or any other politician  could destroy other politicians without the support of People.AT one time Simranjeet singh mann's vote share  was quite high but he totally lost the support of people and Badal rises to power.
Both Amarinder and Badal are in politics of Punjab because people vote for them.

Btw Premi is the word used for Dera sacha sauda supporters because Amrinder was saying On Tv That premi's will vote for congress as akali's harrassed them a lot in last 2 years


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 22, 2009)

kds ji,
gurfateh ji.

Although I am 110% WITH Simarnajit Singh Mann for what he stood for...I wouldnt give him MY VOTE..simply because its a sheer WASTE. Why ??
Because a few lakhs VOTERS gave him the biggest wins..and he never even entered Parliament. !!
WHY give him another win..and he sit at home ?? I am also "sitting at home"....so whats the difference ?? He wins or I WIN...we BOTH sit at home watching TV.Thats why ( btw i am NOT indian so cant vote )
Badal did "destroy" many up and coming leaders in his party..by sidelining them in favour of his SON !! Do you honestly think Sukhbir is there on MERIT ?? I dont.:happy:


----------



## ranghi29 (May 22, 2009)

Badal is for sure a *GARDAR OF SIKH PANTH*. This is not only or the first dere he went to. He is one of those politicians that has the apperance of a Sikh n=but is hard headed Anti-Sikh. He is also in the RSS and he supported them when the RSS group walked into  Fatehgarh sahib with hats on and yelling "hari hari mahdev." He his family and his dirty party sold Sikhi to Anti-Sikh groups, *AND THE SAD PART IS WE ARE ALL WATCHIH HIM DO THAT:shock::}--}::}--}:*


----------



## kds1980 (May 23, 2009)

> Badal did "destroy" many up and coming leaders in his party..by sidelining them in favour of his SON !! Do you honestly think Sukhbir is there on MERIT ?? I dont.



Gyani ji

Unfortunately This is the problem of entire Indian politics.We have a party that is entirly dependent  on Dynasity of nehru.BOth Sonia and Rahul are in politics because of this and not on merit
Then we have tamil politician Karunanidhi who have promoted his entire family in Tamil nadu.the list of promoting sons and daughter goes on in India without any merit.the system of monarchy is now back but in new form.

Also If we look at parties working under dynasity like congress are working much better Than BJP The biggest cause of Bjp's defeat is that they are not united.Their future leaders are madly fighting with each other for the top post because everybody wants to be a future PM.If one tries to climb the ladder the other one just pull him down as a result BJP had a huge defeat in election.


----------



## dalbirk (May 23, 2009)

IMHO , Radha Soami Beas is the only Dera which is having following in Punjab ( about 12,00,000 ( Twelve lacs ) , Dera Sacha Sauda is not having at present more than 3,00,000 ( Three lac ) followers in whole of Punjab , perviously it was about 700,000 ( Seven lacs ) which dropped due to the Akal Takhat Hukamnamma against them . RSSB is such staunch pro-Congress that no matter what Badals do they r not going to go with Akalis . Their whole mission is to undermine the sancitity of Akal Takhat Sahib among Sikhs & attach more & more Sikhs to themselves & then to Congress . Their votes may be encashed to Dera's benifit .Despite Badals alloting huge land in Mohali , not a single vote has been polled to SADB .



SikhNet Discussion Forum &bull; View topic - Radha Soami land grab


----------



## kds1980 (May 23, 2009)

Dalbirk ji

Is it true that DSS( dera sacha sauda) has only 3 lakhs supporters.Media was mentioning that they have millions  supporters in Punjab some even said that the number could be as high as 10 million


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 23, 2009)

IMHO....DSS is a "branch" of the Beas....I have personal knowledge of quite a few hundred "Sikh looking Sikhs - long flowing beards, 3 ft Kirpans... and all ) who are staunch RSB..and also visit Lalal wala pir..DSS..and few others pirs and babas...One has given away his four sons..one to Beas, one to lalalwala Pir near Kapurthala, one to DSS and last one to one Pir whose name i have forgotten..while people "die" for a son..this idiot had FOUR..and he has wasted them ALL..he had "eaten my head"... for nearly a decade..about taking me to see his babaji at Beas....and how it would open my daswaan duar..finally in 2007 i consented...he took me to Beas...and kept on saying..see how fantastic this place is..compared to the "emptiness of Harmandir shaib..blah blah blah..so much holiness..so much serenity..looking at him and his beard, dastaar and 3 ft kirpan..anyone would think he is a darshini SINGH...what a rotten worm infested individual...and i finally ahd to tell him i found his baba sitting on a stage far away to be nothing great at all..then he took me to the langgar..more "fantastic"..fantastic etc etc....all the way home..the fantastic stories he had to tell me about the "miracles" and all meant that this is a clear case of BRAINWASHING...terrible how sane men become such fools...imho so many in Punjab have fallen for their tricks...the one who gave away his sons..is waiting for the babas to send them abroad...while the Babas use them for personal use..tilling their fileds and have already wasted about 8 years...while his own fields he has to use bhaiyas and pay heavily.....and still he has hope...one i know is  a high post police in Kapurtahla..he is also a gone case..his faith in beas is astounding...IMHO..these Baabs dish out "HOPE"....and that is what so many LACK !!! so they wait for the ooth da bullh to drop..


----------



## dalbirk (May 24, 2009)

kds1980 said:


> Dalbirk ji
> 
> Is it true that DSS( dera sacha sauda) has only 3 lakhs supporters.Media was mentioning that they have millions supporters in Punjab some even said that the number could be as high as 10 million


Dear KDS Ji ,
           I'm living in Ludhiana which has a population of 3.5million . I'm into trading of agriculture implements so I have quite a good exposure of nearly whole of Punjab 
 I'm yet to come across a single DSS Premi & i've not even heard of somebody who is a Dera Premi . But I know personally hundreds of Radha Soamis  their count in Ludhiana is in excess of 50,000 . DSS & other Deras inflate these figures just to manipulate the political parties , the Media articles r also ( maybe ) planted to achieve this motive . Remember there r about 9,000 ( Nine thousand ) Deras & Babas in the state of Punjab alone most of them saying to follow SGGS .


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Jun 12, 2009)

Isn't it a travesty that Sikhs living in the West, where they agitate to the Western governments to recognise their right to freely practice their Faith, are the same people who would deny that right to people living back home?

If President Obama refused to visit a Sikh Gurdhwara on the basis that Sikhs were a threat to Christianity, you guys would be up in arms. So why is it so wrong for a Sikh political leader to give equal recognition to all Faiths and Sects in Punjab. The last I heard, Punjab was a free democracy. Would you guys want theocratic facism to take hold? 

Can't you see that your, perhaps modestly, one sided thoughts fan out into extreme fantical actions such as those seen in Austria last month.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 12, 2009)

Sikh Namdhari said:


> Isn't it a travesty that Sikhs living in the West, where they agitate to the Western governments to recognise their right to freely practice their Faith, are the same people who would deny that right to people living back home?
> 
> If President Obama refused to visit a Sikh Gurdhwara on the basis that Sikhs were a threat to Christianity, you guys would be up in arms. So why is it so wrong for a Sikh political leader to give equal recognition to all Faiths and Sects in Punjab. The last I heard, Punjab was a free democracy. Would you guys want theocratic facism to take hold?
> 
> Can't you see that your, perhaps modestly, one sided thoughts fan out into extreme fantical actions such as those seen in Austria last month.


 

Sikh Namdhari ji,

Guru Fateh.

Pardon my ignorance but I do not understand  the reasons of your outrage and anger. Can you please elaborate it a bit for us ?

Secondly, I would like to know what your username means in Sikhi/Gurmat sense.

Thanks

Tejwant Singh


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 12, 2009)

Sikh Namdhari said:


> Isn't it a travesty that Sikhs living in the West, where they agitate to the Western governments to recognise their right to freely practice their Faith, are the same people who would deny that right to people living back home?
> 
> If President Obama refused to visit a Sikh Gurdhwara on the basis that Sikhs were a threat to Christianity, you guys would be up in arms. So why is it so wrong for a Sikh political leader to give equal recognition to all Faiths and Sects in Punjab. The last I heard, Punjab was a free democracy. Would you guys want theocratic facism to take hold?
> 
> Can't you see that your, perhaps modestly, one sided thoughts fan out into extreme fantical actions such as those seen in Austria last month.



With your indulgence Sikh Namdhari ji

I too have some questions. What is the hard "evidence" that "Sikhs living in the West" are behind the Austrian gurdwara outrage? What "evidence" that "Sikhs living in the West" have denied the freedom to practice religion "back home?" 

Has the Austrian government identified the affiliations of the shooters?

How does "theocratic fascism" rise up from complaints about visits to deras or gurdwaras that appear to be nothing more than an attempt at getting votes -- poorly disguised and wrapped up in a history of political manipulations. (Maybe the same would be said about Obama under the same circumstances. Nothing wrong with that IMHO.)

Thanks for any light you can shed.


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Jun 12, 2009)

Tejwant Singhji

Sat-Sri Akaal and Gur Fateh

What makes you think I am angry and what is there to elaborate on? I'm pretty sure that what I have said is in plain English and self explanitory (barring the odd spelling mistake)!

My name - mmm. I have chosen this name so that people on this site know that I am: 
*1)* a Sikh of the *Lineage of Satgurus as Ordained by Sri Satguru Nanak Devji, defined clearly in Aad Guru Granth Sahib *and continuing to the present day *unchanged.*

*2)* not a Sikh as per the definition of Singh Sabha/ Akaal Takhat.

I hold allegiance to no authority other than my Satguru and His Gurbani as ordained in Aadh and Dasam Guru Granth sahibs.


----------



## Sikh Namdhari (Jun 12, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> With your indulgence Sikh Namdhari ji
> 
> I too have some questions. What is the hard "evidence" that "Sikhs living in the West" are behind the Austrian gurdwara outrage? What "evidence" that "Sikhs living in the West" have denied the freedom to practice religion "back home?"
> 
> ...


 
Aadd0002ji

Pleased to meet you again, too.

"What is the hard "evidence" that "Sikhs living in the West" are behind the Austrian gurdwara outrage?"

*A* *Where have I said* _"Sikhs living in the West" are behind the Austrian gurdwara outrage?"_ *?*
I am merely highlighting the fact that the modern take on the principles of Sikhi is that anyone who does not conform to the tenets of the 'new Sikh code' as laid down by the Akaal Takhat should be excommunicated. *Otherwise why should there be a need for:* _"complaints about visits to deras or gurdwaras that appear to be nothing more than an attempt at getting votes -- poorly disguised and wrapped up in a history of political manipulations."_

All political leaders in a democracy need to campaign to get votes. 
Secondly, just because they subscribe to a particular religious leaning should not bar them from associating with people from different religions or sects and fulfilling the needs of those communities. This is a fundamental duty of the government of any equal society. A fact members on these sites seem to overlook.

As a member of the Namdhari community I can categorically say that we have never voted for the Akalis in the Punjab despite Parkash Singhji's numerous visits and support for us. My experience belies the accusations levelled at him. From my perspective I can only assume the resentment comes from the disdain which has grown within the Sikh masses towards other Sikh sects. It is this general disdain which is the breeding ground for fanatics and murders. Not necessarily any particular regional group of Sikh communities. 

Just as the BNP in England and the KKK in the States abhor any rights or funding given to ethnic minorities so too, it seems, does the general body of Sikhs against sects within itself. It's amazing how voracious this is in Sikhs living in the West, where we have all been victims of racism at some point.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 12, 2009)

Sikh Namdhari ji

Thank you for your speedy reply -- and yet they seem to go off on an angle. i will have to re-read. 

Yes, Greetings once again. :yes:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 12, 2009)

Sikh Naamdhari ji,

Guru Fateh.

You write:



> What makes you think I am angry and what is there to elaborate on? I'm pretty sure that what I have said is in plain English and self explanitory (barring the odd spelling mistake)!


 
Thanks for the response. Well, your post shows your dis-satisfaction against the fellow Sikhs, so that is why I was wondering! 



> My name - mmm. I have chosen this name so that people on this site know that I am:
> *1)* a Sikh of the *Lineage of Satgurus as Ordained by Sri Satguru Nanak Devji, defined clearly in Aad Guru Granth Sahib *and continuing to the present day *unchanged.*


 
I am a bit confused by your response. For Sikhs there is *ONLY ONE SATGURU*, that is *IK ONG KAAR.*

So what do you mean when you use the word *SATGURUS *in* plural?*


> 2) not a Sikh as per the definition of Singh Sabha/ Akaal Takhat.




Pardon my ignorance once again, but you are Sikh by what defintion if not what the SRM/Akaal Takhat defines as a Sikh?



> I hold allegiance to no authority other than my Satguru and His Gurbani as ordained in Aadh and Dasam Guru Granth sahibs.


 
Once again, I did not understand what you are trying to say. Sikhs only have *ONE GURU* now and that *GURU is SGGS*. 

So, please elaborate on your answers.

Thanks

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Archived_member11 (Feb 13, 2011)

Super old thread i am enjoying. Funny, the Namdhari basically led everyone else into intellectual desperation. He was so clear and solid in his first post that people got defensive. Closed mindedness will do that. You'll defend when you aren't being attacked. Good job Namdhari. Glad to see your people after receiving hate for over a hundred years still do your thing beautifully and don't get discouraged by the mainstream.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2011)

JyotiSingh ji

Please see my comments at this link http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/15187-discussion-on-naamdhari-sikhs.html#post142145

The alternative explanation is that Sikh Namdhari was trolling, is not a Namdhari, and that the desperation was more about frustration. Since then we have TOS to shut down threads that wind on provoking the same arguments over and over again.


----------



## Archived_member11 (Feb 13, 2011)

Edited post. Wrote too fast and was feeling emotional..Makes sense to not go in circles but it wasn't only his fault.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 14, 2011)

Let us recognize that Mr. Badal and the Ministers (without dissecting if they are good, bad or the best) do have the following rights in a democratic way,


Be a poilitician
As a Politician
Visit or meet with people
Entertain people
Attend public functions
Govern
 
When doing functions we need to recognize a politician as,
A Politician first
There visits and other activities need to be considered political
 
At a personal level
They have the right to be private like everyone else
 
 
Responsibilities of Akali Party
If they claim to be proponents and protectors of Sikhism
Please select people very carefully
Otherwise you could go the way of the dinosaurs
Become irrelevant or disappear
 
 
 
 
I know and have heard about lot of bad going on but I answered strictly within the context of the question.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Archived_member11 (Feb 14, 2011)

Not to keep this old thread going or to start more arguments or controversies, but I do want to also say that Badal may go to Deras to do what he does but we can't say that it means those Deras are in any way supportive of his particular political motive. Dali Lama,Richard Gere and many others have gone to visit and it doesn't mean the Dera supports the Tibetan freedom movement.If someone comes to my house I will host but i won't give my daughter just cause they ask.


----------

